# Gun Toting Mama's....update



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Ladies -

Needing a sidearm and wonder if any and what you carry?

Almost 2 years ago near our land in OK, DH and I saw what looked like a huge cat along way off crossing the street. We assumed it was a bob cat, but after seeing one in a animal park over the summer realized it wasnt a bobcat - they dont have tails and the thing we saw had a tail the size of its body....

It was obviously a mountain lion....After that time, I was in a tiny town's hardware store and they were making fun of a "new country girl" who swears she saw a mountain lion....It wasnt me, but I kept my mouth shut because the ladies were rutheless









Jump forward to present day and our friend had his dog killed and was talking to the neighbors who had their cats killed and saw what attacked - a mountain lion - now this happened near populated Edmond - SCARY SCARY SCARY....

So, I do have a shotgun which I LOVE but its usually on the 4-wheeler and would feel better when on the land by myself if I had something on me....

So, want it easy to use - light (preferably) and DEADLY









Thanks - Also, guys, if your wife carries - what?

Thanks in advance - not really camping info - but still the best place to ask...

Jennifer

*****UPDATE******

Still have not purchased and am still looking....

However - there have been 2 sightings (that I know of) of a BLACK JAGUAR less than a 1/2 mile from our land....

It has obviously gotten away from someone who didnt report for fear of getting in trouble....Now if that wont scare the [email protected] out of you....I have to look out for big coyotes, bobcats, mountain lions and the random black jaguar....If we lived further south in OK, you could add bear to the list.....Why am I moving to the country again? Oh yeah, safety, fresh air









I could kick an exotic animal breeders highney.....There is also a rumor that there is an actual lion on the loose in AR near the OK border....

Any other chicks packing, still would love to hear from you....

Thanks guys - You have made my gun list better!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I enjoy my 9mm semi-auto glock and 38 Smith/Wesson Revolver and my double barrell shot gun in case I don't want to aim. Otherwise, I really do hate guns, and try not to think I own them. When I moved here in the Mountains the locals told us to buy some guns and shoot them from our porch, this way, no one would bother us.....works.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Personally, I keep a Lady S&W 38. Fairly light, and if you can get hollow point ammo, it should take care of _most_ any critter, 2 legs or 4







, from doing you harm if you are up close and personal. You can't beat a shotgun for medium range, high speed engagement. 12 gauge 00 Buck Shot *WILL* stop that Big Kitty. Now if I was to come upon a Bear, I'd better have that shotgun, cause my little lady 38 might not stop him in time to save anyone ~ Dogs or DH.

My DH says, all shooting is last resort - stand up, make yourself appear big, and scream like a "banchee" - if they don't turn, then better have the prescribe Big Gun medication to back you up.

You hear more and more about wild animals seeking out food from populated areas. We humans are not very hospitable when it comes to thinking about where the animals will go when we build our condos, etc., sad to say. When we moved to our present home (10 years ago) we were in the country. Now the Kansas Speedway NASCAR is only 10 miles down the road!

Can't stand in the way of Progress I guess.









Stay Safe.

Heidi


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

If you want something small that you can carry in your pocket, this is what I wear in my ankle holster as a back-up. It's what we like to call a "get off me gun". Anyway, it's the Kel-tec .380, they also make a .32 about the same size. It is 5.2 inches long and fully loaded weighs about 11.1 ounces. It's no "dirty harry" mind you, but it's light weight, easily concealed and does the job. They cost anywhere from 220.00 - 300.00 depending upon where you shop. Hope this helps! Below is the link.....

Kel-Tec

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Wouldn't some industrial strength animal repellent work better?

If they have repellent that works on bears, I'm sure there is something to handle a beautiful mountain lion.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't tote a gun, although I do know how to use one. I don't have any advice on what you should carry but I thought the following information was useful in case you do run into one.

"Pepper Spray and Mountain Lions
Will pepper spray be effective against a mountain lion? Although pepper spray may be an effective deterrent, you really donÂ´t want the lion to even get that close. Maintain eye contact if you sight a lion. Lions like to attack from ambush and count on the element of surprise. If the lion sees that you have seen it and are facing it, it is less likely to attack. If you see a lion DONÂ´T RUN! Running stimulates the predator reflex and may cause you to be irresistible to a lion. DonÂ´t turn your back. Lions prefer to attack from behind. Turning your back on a lion invites its further interest."

My stepdad tells a story about being stalked by a big cat (either mountain lion or bobcat) while hiking in Texas years ago. I was around 5 or 6 yrs old and we stayed at camp that day. My step sister who was probably 10 or 11 yrs old at the time was with him. They had our little dog with them that barked and in general freaked out. The cat followed them all the way back to camp but never attacked for some reason - perhaps the presence of the dog?

Being alert will probably be your best first line of defense. Good luck and I hope you never see the Lion up close.

Micah


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have 2 different carry guns, a Sig Sauer P230 and a Taurus PT145. It depends on what i am wearing as to what i carry. You need to shoot some and see what you a comfortable with. Being comfortable with the gun is the best thing. A lot of people have gun's, very few could use them well in an emergency.

Let us know what you do.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I have 2 different carry guns, a Sig Sauer P230 and a Taurus PT145. It depends on what i am wearing as to what i carry. You need to shoot some and see what you a comfortable with. Being comfortable with the gun is the best thing. A lot of people have gun's, very few could use them well in an emergency.
> 
> Let us know what you do.


If/when I choose, I have already looked up into the firearm classes as well as the permit to carry classes. I have been around guns growing up, but since being in my own home as an adult, have become rusty. If I did not feel capable I wouldnt bring one home. I think a lot of people take owning a gun too lightly. I dont think that applies to this board....Respect all the way around whether its RV, animal ownership, gun ownership and dont even get me started on how these guys take care of their trucks


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

In California the tree huggers have voted to protect the Cougars and now no one can kill a Cougar not even a game warden or ranger. By passing this stupid law they have destroyed the Deer population. A Cougar kills 5 to 8 Deer a month and now we have Cougars all over the place.

So as the Deer population goes down the Cat population goes up, Deer are an animal we all can enjoy but no one will enjoy a Cougar unless you like being part of the food chain. Most people don't see a Cougar until it has its fangs in your neck.

We live by the 3 S's Shoot, Shovel and Shut up. The only good cat is a dead cat









I carry a 9mm with a 16 shot clip.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

To tell you the truth, my husband asked me to have a gun in the house when he went on tour. I refused. ( My 100 pound dog was enough protection).... Today I learned in the next town over Chesire Ct. There was a home invasion of a Doctor's family/ His wife and children were Killed. The two men came in forced the wife to go to the bank and withdraw money. Raped and killed the women. set the house on fire. The bank teller ca;;ed the police. They caught the to men but it was to late for the wife and children. The Doctor, is in the hospital. It is scary. Now I am thinking of more protection. I live in a modest home On a dead end street. I did feel safe here. Not I am not so sure.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

I carry a SW99 9mm gun. I like that it has inter-changeable grips - perfect for small hands. LOVE the way it feels and shoots! Took a class and was given top honors - hit at least one perfect bullseye every clip.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

"That has been my biggest hangup to get over - bring on ticks, snakes and spiders - its the alone that tends to send chills up my back if I think about it too much..."

I would rather be alone than have a snake for company....









I am totally a girly girl when it comes to those nasty things.

Micah


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

A few years back we had a mt. lion that would pass through our property. I only saw tracks, but it was spotted by a neighbor. No doubt it was a mt. lion. It was a dry time and it would come drink out of the horses water trough. It seemed to come through on Wednsday or Thursday nights. I did a little research and found they will cover about a hundred square miles in a loop. It takes them aproximately 1 week to cover the loop. After the rains we have not seen tracks in over a year. The point is if you see one you it may be coming by weekly.

One night I heard the horse snorting and making a fuss so I was going to check on her. I had my trusty mag lite (a 3D cell one) and that was it. I walked out the front door and as I neared the driveway I thought, "Mt Lion vs. mag lite." I went back inside and the next morning I could see the tracks where the lion had been drinking from the horses trough.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I taught my former spouse and stepdaughters to shoot rifles, shotguns and handguns. Both of the daughters (ages 8 and 10 at the time) could fairly accurately shoot the .357 but had a bit of a problem with the .45 Auto. They were extremely accurate with any caliber rifle; .22, .223, .270 and .300 WinMag. When the youngest and I were up at the cabin unloading lumber for a building project one evening, a mountain lion cornered me in an excavation cut. Beth, then 11, got the .357 from under the seat and was prepared to shoot if necessary. Then Magnum, the 140 pound German Shepard woke up from sleeping on the seat in the truck and caused quite a ruckus, placing himself between the lion and Beth (you know, for being my retired police service dog I felt betrayed







). The lion the decided that he couldn't handle either one and took off. The most relevating was to come when she suggested that we not tell Mom or she and her sister wouldn't be able to play in the woods alone anymore. I finally gave in when she said that Magnum would always be along from then on. What's a guy to do? Create hysteria? They are now 25 and 27.

They all knew how to break down, clean and reassemble any firearm that they became familar with. As a former firearms instructor, I made sure that they each had plenty practice rounds to shoot each month and that they knew that the first shot is the one that counts. I never ever thought of locking away any of the firearms since they knew how to handle them and the seriousness with which to respect them.

I have seen more mountain lions in the wild than I have grizzlies. Both are very quick, but lions much quicker. When I flyfish mountain creeks, I carry bear spray. But when I am in country where I might run into a lion, I'll carry a handgun. In Montana you need a permit to carry a concealed weapon. It not unusual during hunting season to see a hunter with a handgun it his holster. Most to have the common sense to take it out and leave in in the vehicle when entering a convenience store.

All I can suggest is that if you do decide to own a handgun, follow the laws and get some training. If you are unsure, go to the NRA, National Rifle Assocation website and inquire where you can get firearms training. I may not be a member (and won't be until they remove Wayne LaPierre from a leadership role) but they do have good handgun training classes. Be prepared to shoot at least 500 practice rounds each year to maintain proficiency or don't even consider handgun ownership. I think most serious firearms enthusiasts and former law enforcement officers agree. Remember, guns don't kill people, people kill people.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"its the alone that tends to send chills up my back if I think about it too much...
'

The alone is what makes it all work for me. The aloner I git, the better I like it.

'Thanks guys - but what are you doing reading the WOMENS SECTION"

I read the active topics, and it made it there - but if I need a reason - "know thine enemy?"

aside: Tripp, in many states if you are hunting or fishing - i.e., carrying a rod or a rifle and have a license - you can carry, even concealed. YMMV, check your state laws.

We had a lion in the yard about two years ago. I checked dispatch records and found that several people had reported it along a hiking/jogging/biking trail that was 800 feet or so away from the house. Never made the news, never posted any warnings. Ignore "stuff" and it will not exist, right?

Sluggo


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Jennifer,








First of all, let me say that I admire your willingness to learn, and even the courage to ask about firearms. They shouldn't be just a "guy" thing. Second of all, let me say that I'm no firearms expert, and at least part of what I say may be corrected by someone later who is better informed.

I would highly suggest visiting a gun shop that has a large selection of handguns, on a day/time when they're not very busy. Look at the selection, handle a bunch, see what fits your hand and feels good to you. Ask alot of questions. Then I would suggest going with the largest caliber handgun that fits your hand and feels good. Then invest the time to become familiar with using/handling it safely.

You may already know this, but there are two basic types of handguns; revolvers and semi-automatic. Revolvers are the stereotypical cowboy six shooter (in a broad, generic sense).
Semi-automatics have a "clip" or "magazine" that hold the ammunition, within the handgrip of the gun. Semi-automatic have evolved greatly the last 20 years or so into many, many brands, (physical) size, caliber, type of metal/material used in manufacturing, and yes even color.

I could go on with an in depth description of pros and cons of each type of handgun, but I don't want to stick my foot in my mouth and take the chance of one of these OBers serving me a slice of humble pie.

Personally, I like semi-automatics because they generally hold more ammunition, are quick and easy to reload, have a very short trigger pull for the second and successive shots (in case you're rapid firing), and generally speaking "kick" less than a revolver.

P.S. As far as the big cat is concerned, be sure to remove all raw meat from your pockets before going outside or for a walk


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I carry a Taurus Ultralight Titanium .38 special as my backup gun. It is really light, really accurate, and not that much kick. Matched with a good ammunition (plus p, hollowpoint) it does have legitimate stopping power. Regardless of what you get, you need to put in lots of time practicing. The last thing you want to do is get in a situation where you need your gun and are not comfortable with it. A lot of people overlook a revolver as being old school, and not enough capacity. But the fact of the matter is that they are dependable, dont jamb, and are easy to use. What ever u decide, check you local laws, and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Back in the late 70s, when I worked 3-11 shift, I purchased a S&W stainless 38 chief's special. It's fairly compact, not too heavy, and I keep hollow point bullets. I've only used it twice, against animals. Once was a bobcat and it took 3 shots to bring him completely down. I was beginning to think the sucker was gonna have all nine lives at once, and I didn't have but 5 rounds!! It was apparently, rabid, as it was in our yard during broad daylight, coming at me and growling like H***. 
I still have it, as well as a 9 mm semi-automatic. When I carry, I carry the 38. However, I keep it hidden, and it's in a zipped case when in the house and camper.
Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

also police issued tear gas I hear repels bears. I haven't had the opportunity to try it (don't care to now); but I heard of a lady here in these Ga Mountains that tried it as that is all she had and the Bear went down enough for her to get away. Now these Mountain people like to have there stories, but I have heard it about the same way.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> We live by the 3 S's Shoot, Shovel and Shut up. The only good cat is a dead cat


Now thats the funniest thing i heard all day...









I carry a GLOCK22 which is a .40 ... i use to carry a 9mm but the .40 will stop a bear, cougar, semitruck...

For my "Get off me" weapon i carry a concealed S&W .380 six round ... small lightweight .. ankle hostered

For Camping i keep a MOSSBERG 500 Defender shotgun that is simple enough for DW to rack, point, pull... short barrel.. pistol grip... does not take allot of room up...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[/quote]

I carry a GLOCK22 which is a .40 ... i use to carry a 9mm but the .40 will stop a bear, cougar, semitruck...

For my "Get off me" weapon i carry a concealed S&W .380 six round ... small lightweight .. ankle hostered

For Camping i keep a MOSSBERG 500 Defender shotgun that is simple enough for DW to rack, point, pull... short barrel.. pistol grip... does not take allot of room up...
[/quote]

Ghosty

Purty close. 1911A1 .45, S&W Sigma .380, Mossberg 500. I am - I think - scoring a discarded shotgun mount, such is used in po-lice cars, which is operated by a remote. That will go on the wall next to the Sleep Number.

Sluggo


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought the original question was going to make for some interesting reading. woman who carry and the reason why. The one thing that was reinforced for me on my last trip cross country is that we all do not live in the same environement. What is unnecesary for some is normal for others.

I would like to see more responses on the original question from woman

Its actually rare now adays that we get a question never asked before









John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I thought the original question was going to make for some interesting reading. woman who carry and the reason why. The one thing that was reinforced for me on my last trip cross country is that we all do not live in the same environement. What is unnecesary for some is normal for others.
> 
> I would like to see more responses on the original question from woman
> 
> ...


Okay, John!
You know, I'll be the first to volunteer!!







I carry and I carry because I value my life more than I do some thug that may try to cause me or my family harm. Being alone, I travel alone, or with my minor son, all times of the day or night, in familiar and unfamiliar territory. My permit is honored in all neighboring states, and several more, BTW. However, when in a state park, such as Topsail, I don't see the need for a gun, as I'm surrounded by friends, and there's great security.
Darlene


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

It must be fate - there is a Gun Show, August 4 - 5 in OKC. It will be a nice time to just walk around and look/hold and then go home and do my research...

Now - where to put a gunrack in the Excursion







Kidding....


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> also police issued tear gas I hear repels bears. I haven't had the opportunity to try it (don't care to now); but I heard of a lady here in these Ga Mountains that tried it as that is all she had and the Bear went down enough for her to get away. Now these Mountain people like to have there stories, but I have heard it about the same way.....


Paul and Amy,

The law enforcement version (at least when I was trained) was called OC-10 (the OC stood for the ingredient oleoresin capsicum). The 10 was for the percent, 10% strength. Part of the training and certification in our department required that you be sprayed with it to know the effects. Truly a experience that I would prefer to avoid.

The bear version usually is of greater strength, normally 15% or higher, depending on the manufacturer. The also make inert practice units so you can become familar. Again, practice is important. 

Take Care,

Tripp


----------

